# VK - Trick Or Treat Time of year!



## Stroodlepuff (8/9/15)

*COMING TO A VAPE KING NEAR YOU THIS OCTOBER..... STAY TUNED FOR DETAILS*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan (8/9/15)

Cant Wait !!!!!

please bring back that gambit dulce de leuche juice in a max VG

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/9/15)

My Lips are sealed


----------



## Nibbler (29/9/15)

Last one was good fun, especially the Dulche de Leche !


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/10/15)

​In the spirit of Halloween we have decided to play a little game and let vapers across South Africa go trick or treating with us for the month of October!!!

So how does it work?

You place your order (Online and instore)
Orders over R500.00 will receive either a trick, a treat or both in the form of E-liquid absolutely free.
You can also order a Trick or Treat liquid on its own off the website!

Some of the things to be expected in the treats are wonderful desserty and milkshakey goodness... And the tricks this is where the fun is, they could be anything from a savory clove spice, bacon, Brandy or even chicken to a whole mess of everything rolled into one horrific flavour.

Bear in mind that not one of these is an existing flavour on the Vape King Website, so you will not be able to figure out what we have sent you - there is only one way to do this and that is to taste!!!

The only Rule of the game - we want you to do a review (We're looking at you Ecigssa members - whether it is a written review or a video review - we dont mind! Although a video of you vaping it for the first time would be absolutely ideal!

SO... DO YOU WANT TO PLAY A GAME?

GET YOURS HERE

Reactions: Like 2


----------

